# Electrician here. ZL H600 or ZL true flood?



## claud_face (Sep 30, 2012)

So, I promised myself I wouldn't make a thread on this but I feel I am losing it and I just had to create it.

I am an electrician who wants a headlamp.

After reading through threads for hours the last two weeks I felt I was ready to purchase a headlamp. The ZL H600.

I was about to buy it but just was not one hundred percent it was the right one for me. I feel if it was the true flood one that doesn't exist the H602 I would be 100% certain but because it does not I am not.

So to let you guys know where I am in terms of my thought process here we go.

Battery wise= I want rechargeable as I will basically be using it every day randomly for lots of time for the next , who knows, couple years?

I don't mind spending some more money than I would like to because I just want to get a good one and be happy with it instead of rethinking my purchase constantly.

Obviousy I would like a lightweight one, but the H600 is still okay in terms of weight compared to a friends PETZL so weight in terms of Zebralights will not be an issue.

Now the most important part. The tasks Ill be doing with this headlight include:

Working on service panels (That is fairly close to the panel as I am literally working in it)

Occasionally above drop ceilings working on lets say for example wiring of boxes, etc..

There are also times where it is just plain dark in random places and I just would like to just see a lot better so I turn the headlamp on and see. This would obviously vary in distances, but could even be as far as working in a dark room and needing light . (Obviously I use temp lighting as much as possible, but you never know what comes up and within my first few months I have already needed a headlamp so often it is time)

So...basically I also am one of those I want the brightest blah blah but I know I would rarely if ever be on brightest setting I presume so I guess perhaps the H600 would be overkill when I could get a pure flood ZL that would still be bright enough.

Onviously I wouldn't want to ever think. O man this is just not bright enough either...

The main times I feel I would use this headlamp would be up close like 2-3 feet away and that is what is making me feel the H600 may just not be okay although I do hear it is floody.

From pictures and reading comments I feel perhaps a more reasonable would be a pure flood?

I think I also prefer a neutral white so its easier on the eyes after a long time rather then cool white, but then again I am also not sure.

Please any suggestions, comments, etc.. would be highly appreciated.


Whoops also, the reason Im holding off clicking buy now on H600 is because in a panel at that distance for the H600 I feel there would be that hotspot in the center and although the spill would cover the whole panel I feel my eyes would want to stick to the brightest part forcing me to constantly move my head rather then feel the whole panel is lit up evenly?

Perhaps another option is just H600 with the scotch tape near panel work or close up work?

Sorry for lengthy post, but I desperately just want to order a headlamp already without regretting decision. 

Thanks

Claudius


----------



## MattSPL (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi Claudius

Will you be looking at the H600W?
I'm an electrician too, and I think the warmer tint will be better for identifying the colours of wires.
I've used an LEd Lenser P7 for the last few years, and it was terrible for making out cable colours. It's time to upgrade my work light to a warmer tint.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## KDM (Sep 30, 2012)

I'll give you my two cents. I'm a HVAC/mechanical/electrician/flunky tech. I have several ZL headlamps, the one I use most is the H600FW. It has a fairly floody beam, great for up close work and peripheral vision. The only down side is I tend to run it on the higher levels for it to really illuminate what I'm working on. I have plenty of batteries so not a problem. I also have the H600, it has a tighter beam but is still fairly large. It's bright, which allows me to run it at lower levels. Also have the 502, even though its in a different category of lights and is good for what it is. Just not what you want for extended times doing concentrated work. Although I don't have one I believe the H600W would be a great light with a good balance between the ones I own. Hope this helps.


----------



## claud_face (Sep 30, 2012)

I was planning on getting the H600w not the H600 for the same reason mentioned. Forgot to write it in original post. I feel the more neutral to warm color is closer to natural color which would make it easier for me on eyes for long periods of time. Also the few lumens Id lose for the right color is well worth it.

I was thinking about the H600FW but read quite a few people saying you could just as easily put a piece of scotch tape and have the best of both worlds.

I still feel the H602w if it ever existed would be the ultimate choice but I can't wait any longer so thats what Im asking now.

Why would the H502 not be good for long periods of extended time? Because of the battery life?

Finally, so for close up work you guys don't think that the hotspot is too bright where it almost makes you want to only see that hotspot only while working and constantly moving the hotspot around?

For some reason I keep having the feeling I should get pure flood, but maybe the scotch tape or H600FW would be okay after all. Plus the benefit of longer batteries without switching and brightness in the rare occasions would be a nice benefit.

Also there are times in attics where I could see the H600w doing well also.

Do you guys think the H502d perhaps could be not bright enough as a total package?


----------



## claud_face (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh, I reread the second post after relying and I see you mentioned it works well for close up work. 

If you're running it on high to REALLY have a better visual at what you're working at perhaps having the 600 series is needed for the power over the H502 leaving me at a floodless decision, but as you mentioned already it is already a bit floody and works well.


----------



## AaronG (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm an electrician too. I use a H51F right now but I just ordered an H502c. I find the H51F to be too cool and doesn't render colours that great. Also the beam is a little too narrow for arms reach work. It's still a great light but I'm hoping the H502c will fill in the gaps for me. I usually use the 30 lumen setting with the 100 lumen setting if I need to see a little farther. If I need to see to the other side of a space or something I use a flashlight (either a fenix LD10 or E15)

I don't think I would run any of these lights on max for any extended period of time because they get pretty hot and there just isn't enough heat sinking.


----------



## KDM (Sep 30, 2012)

I also have a H51, the 600 series lights are just more convenient for me. You have alot more light if you need it or alot longer run time if using lower levels. I've not had any problems running them on high for hours at a time. I would definitely go neutral, if you're not worried about using it for throw go with the fw.


----------



## claud_face (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

I think I will go with h600w because although I don't plan on really using the throw, if I ever do need it it'll be nice to have.

I'm still going to read up a little more about the h502 before purchasing but I think I will end up going with h600w.


----------



## claud_face (Sep 30, 2012)

Deleted double post.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Sep 30, 2012)

I have a H600 - it has a wonderful balance between flood and throw.
I have a Fenix HP11 XP-G R5 - it throws exceptionally well.
If I was going to do pure reading, or close up, I would get a H502 for pure flood.

As for the warm, neutral and cool, each have their pros and cons.
The warms show the reds well.
However, the cools show the blues well.
Then there's the neutrals in between...


----------



## KDM (Oct 1, 2012)

The cool is good for lighting up a room but tend to have to much glare for up close work. Especially on metal or shiny surfaces, which is found alot in electrical work. I believe you'll be very pleased with your decision, let me know how it works for you.


----------



## ryguy24000 (Oct 1, 2012)

I use the Spark SD52nw every day and I am an electrician too. Great floody beam, great runtime at 70lm, and can use a variety of batteries.


----------



## Stefano (Oct 1, 2012)

I have a H600 and H502/502d, and I think they are both beautiful.
But are not electrician to work in a room choose H502. The beam of the H600 is good, very wide, but I do not think it can compete with H502 in a confined space.
I had never had a flood lamp before the 502 and I must say it is very comfortable in the house, ideal for many jobs and repairs.
To have a little shot using a small torch from his palm.
An alternative to this may be the Fenix ​​HL21, it is a torch economic and functional but has a cool tint, Hl21 has a light diffuser lens that allows changing amplitude of the light beam according to requirements. with Zebralight can instead choose the color of the beam.
But for a professional job choose Zebralight H502.
On this forum I've seen some good ideas like this: http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b382/qpiine/20120727_000941.jpg
Translated with Google translator.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes, there's a big difference between the H600 and the H502.
The 600 has only an 80 degree spill beam.
The 502 has a massive 120 degree spill beam.
The 502 is also lightweight AA powered versus the 600's 18650 power.
The 600 and its 18650 has a lot more lumens and lux too for middle distance work.
I'll buy the 502 once I start to do some close up work...


----------



## AaronG (Oct 1, 2012)

KDM said:


> The cool is good for lighting up a room but tend to have to much glare for up close work. Especially on metal or shiny surfaces, which is found alot in electrical work. I believe you'll be very pleased with your decision, let me know how it works for you.



+1 The glare off sheet metal is a big reason not to have a spot and why you want good selection in mode spacing. I find that the lower CRI cool tints wash out the colours too. Between white and black is ok but a light green vs white can be tough.


----------



## Gregozedobe (Oct 1, 2012)

I have both a H502 and a H600. For close up detail work (up to 2 metres) the wide, even beam of the H502 is far superior, the hot spot of the H600 is too concentrated (but much better for illuminating things further away). Adding some diffuser film to the H600 would improve the beam for close work, but the H502 would still be better. An 18650 battery has a much larger electrical capacity than an AA, but if you stock up on AA eneloops and get a decent charger you will be right for extended use.


----------



## Bolster (Oct 1, 2012)

My headlamp dedicated to electrical and duct work (mounted on a bump helmet) is the Spark SD52 neutral. 2AA, and interchangeable bezel, so it's either a superwide even flood, or a spot spill, with a simple little bezel change. 

Zebralight needs to get on the wagon with a screw-in bezel. They want to sell more lights, so they don't.

When I don't helmet-up, then the H502c gets the action for attic and crawlspace.



AaronG said:


> +1 The glare off sheet metal is a big reason not to have a spot and why you want good selection in mode spacing. I find that the lower CRI cool tints wash out the colours too. Between white and black is ok but a light green vs white can be tough.



Amen to all the above. I find that even accidentally lighting up a nearby joist can temporarily blast my vision. So I avoid high-power headlamps in dark spaces; if I want high power I use a handheld which I can aim better. With low CRI lights I've even had problems telling ground (green) and hot (black) apart!



Stefano said:


> On this forum I've seen some good ideas like this: http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b382/qpiine/20120727_000941.jpg.



I can see that working for folks with plenty of headroom. For me? That top light would smack into every single joist I crawl under.


----------



## claud_face (Oct 1, 2012)

So after leaning towards the h600w I'm starting to lean towards h502. I think I'd get the h502c because that's the closest to neutral right? The d is warmer if I remember correctly from reading posts.

I guess the question is if I would ever have use for a h600w and I'll have to think about it more...


----------



## claud_face (Oct 1, 2012)

Ugh double post again sorry. 

I have to stop doing this from my phone lol


----------



## KDM (Oct 1, 2012)

claud_face said:


> So after leaning towards the h600w I'm starting to lean towards h502. I think I'd get the h502c because that's the closest to neutral right? The d is warmer if I remember correctly from reading posts.
> 
> I guess the question is if I would ever have use for a h600w and I'll have to think about it more...



That will work buy the 502 first then you'll end up getting a 600. You'll finding uses for both of them.


----------



## Stefano (Oct 1, 2012)

claud_face said:


> So after leaning towards the h600w I'm starting to lean towards h502. I think I'd get the h502c because that's the closest to neutral right? The d is warmer if I remember correctly from reading posts.



I bought H502 and 502d, the classic version has 260 lumens, in environments outside is powerful, indoors are enough minor powers,the color is not as cold as I expected but would advise you to work the 502d (170 lumen max)
Version c (142 lumen) has a power level that is much lower then I do not know if it is enough for you, if you need a lot of light you have to keep it up and then there are runtime issues?
Usually in closed environments do not need a lot of power, but only you can know how your workplace.
I have read opinions of users that consider the hue of 502 c too hot as color, consider this well before buying.

Perhaps these links will be of help in choosing
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?342648-Zebralight-H502c-High-CRI-Review
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?343224-H502c-or-standard-Help-me-decide

Translated with Google translator


----------



## KDM (Oct 2, 2012)

Notice the trend of people posting suggestions. Multiple lights, these things are additive!


----------



## Stefano (Oct 2, 2012)

KDM said:


> Notice the trend of people posting suggestions. Multiple lights, these things are additive!



Deciding what to buy is never easy, I had doubts between H502 and 502d I solved the problem by purchasing both, In my case I was happy H502 - I was rather disappointed by 502d, the daylight version has good colors but much lower power output, the difference in brightness between the two versions is incredible, please consider that not only changes the color but also the type of led.
However, I read opinions of people happy 502d, and who have used the torch always at low level or average,Many things are subjective, what you did not like me can be good for another..after this comparison, I immediately decided to order a second H502 and perhaps sell the version daylight.
The 502 is very powerful but it is cool withe, but, however, I distinguish colors well, perhaps an electrician might be good but I do not know after many hours of use if it can ease eye strain.

Translated with Google translator, I hope you understand what I write something


----------



## KDM (Oct 2, 2012)

Stefano said:


> Deciding what to buy is never easy, I had doubts between H502 and 502d I solved the problem by purchasing both, In my case I was happy H502 - I was rather disappointed by 502d, the daylight version has good colors but much lower power output, the difference in brightness between the two versions is incredible, please consider that not only changes the color but also the type of led.
> However, I read opinions of people happy 502d, and who have used the torch always at low level or average,Many things are subjective, what you did not like me can be good for another..after this comparison, I immediately decided to order a second H502 and perhaps sell the version daylight.
> The 502 is very powerful but it is cool withe, but, however, I distinguish colors well, perhaps an electrician might be good but I do not know after many hours of use if it can ease eye strain.
> 
> Translated with Google translator, I hope you understand what I write something



I understand you what you're saying. My favorite led right now is the XPG2 3D 5000K. Hopefully ZL will realize the potential of these before long. They product great light at around half the amp draw of alot of emitters out right now. Roughly 400 lumens per amp, believe that's the cool version though. I have a Torchlab triple XPG2 putting out 1600 lumens off of 2-18350's.


----------



## moozooh (Oct 2, 2012)

I have compared H502d with reflector-based cool white lights, and the bare LED approach is the definite winner for anything close-up. There's no glare, no sudden changes in brightness, just a very smooth and rich gradient of light. Brightness-wise, in dark places you rarely ever need more than 40 lumen, and the 72 lumen setting will help you out just fine in those rare cases when you do (3.3 hours off an eneloop, 4+ hours off a 2500–2700 mAh rechargeable). I've tried it in the wilderness where there was no reflective surfaces around to bounce the extra bits of light off, and for anything up to 3 ft away even 40 lm has been plenty enough. The beam is so wide and rich you end up needing less of it to clearly make things out. You only need the two highest settings when you need to light up a really large area (think a backyard, or a 25+ m² room, or a grotto). If you often need to light up something in the distance, H600Fw would be much better for the job, of course, but for close-up it can't compare.

Here's a pic to show the ridiculous beam width. All lights are about 0.5–0.7 ft away from the wall. The far right one is SC600, which is identical to H600 without diffuser/frosted lens. I think you can tell which one is the H502d.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Out of interest, what is that you have on the far left?


----------



## Bolster (Oct 2, 2012)

moozooh said:


> I think you can tell which one is the H502d.



The green one?


----------



## Stefano (Oct 2, 2012)

moozooh said:


> I've tried it in the wilderness where there was no reflective surfaces around to bounce the extra bits of light off, and for anything up to 3 ft away even 40 lm has been plenty enough. The beam is so wide and rich you end up needing less of it to clearly make things out. You only need the two highest settings when you need to light up a really large area



The level M of H502 CW (50 lumens) is enough to work well in a room but I feel 502d low light, surely the tint color influence my judgment. I did not like this color dailight, but these are personal impressions, 
before buying h502d I read many positive reviews on it.
I'm trying to sell my 502d but when the 502w will be available to buy for sure.
Translated with Google translator


----------



## KDM (Oct 2, 2012)

My only gripe for the ZL headlamps are their ugly green, billboard sign looking headbands. Love the fit, hate how they look. Wish they could just offer a plain black, no logos. I purchased nite ize bands so I wouldn't have to wear the ZL. Am I the only one?


----------



## ryguy24000 (Oct 2, 2012)

What ever you get make sure the color rendering is good. I caused a dead short while making a J box in a very hard to reach place in an attic once because I could not tell the difference between black and green like bolster said earlier. It took me about 15 min. to get to the stupid box. What a total waste of time! not to mention the physical challenge of getting to the box.

Sounds like your sold on ZL, but if I were you I would take the Spark SD52nw into strong consideration. You'll get better runtime and that little magnet that comes with it "Will" pay off a time or two. That light is the best work light I have owned in my electrical career going on 20 years.

Like u I want a Zl, but don't like the power/runtime of the High CRI models. I will buy the new 502w model I think. I am just waiting to see ZL's specs first. Regardless I am going to get one of the 502's because I am a Flashaholic.


----------



## claud_face (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes. Most importantly I want a good color for my eyes.

Ill check that spark out but the h502w seems interesting. Is there a known release date by any chance ??


----------



## AaronG (Oct 5, 2012)

I wouldn't hold my breath. They need those LED's for several models so it might be awhile

The Spark SD52nw seems interesting. Does anyone know the specifics on the LED? Also how does it ride on your head? I've been spoiled with the zebralight being so small and no center strap. Does the UI work the same as the zebra with sub modes and short cuts?


----------



## ryguy24000 (Oct 5, 2012)

http://www.spark-light.com/Products.aspx?ProductID=23
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?325559-Spark-SD52-Mini-Review


----------



## Vario (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey
Electrician here aswell. After much reading on here, I bought an h600 and a h502. Received them last week and been tring them everyday since. When I go outside to my garage or things along those lines, I grab the h600. At work, the h502 by far. The 600 keeps blinding me every time something shiny gets in front of me. Ducts panel, whatever. Maybe I should have bought the h600fw. The h600 power is unreal but I dont like it that much inside. The h502 is my new baby. I love it. When someone else is talking to me I just turn it upwards and it still lights up the room. I strongly suggest it. Downside is a pocket with a few spare batts is needed. I only use h1 and h2. Mostly h1. I get a bit less than an hour on an eneloop AA. I will for sure buy the h602 when it comes out.

For workh602 by far. I used it on rough in, panels, finishing... residential.


----------



## claud_face (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm getting the h502d . Purchasing today.

Once the h602 comes out I'm getting that for sure.

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## claud_face (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks. Helped confirm my decision 



Vario said:


> Hey
> Electrician here aswell. After much reading on here, I bought an h600 and a h502. Received them last week and been tring them everyday since. When I go outside to my garage or things along those lines, I grab the h600. At work, the h502 by far. The 600 keeps blinding me every time something shiny gets in front of me. Ducts panel, whatever. Maybe I should have bought the h600fw. The h600 power is unreal but I dont like it that much inside. The h502 is my new baby. I love it. When someone else is talking to me I just turn it upwards and it still lights up the room. I strongly suggest it. Downside is a pocket with a few spare batts is needed. I only use h1 and h2. Mostly h1. I get a bit less than an hour on an eneloop AA. I will for sure buy the h602 when it comes out.
> 
> For workh602 by far. I used it on rough in, panels, finishing... residential.


----------



## gunga (Oct 5, 2012)

Wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## Vario (Oct 5, 2012)

Get some eneloops batteries. When I opened up the 502 box there was a paper in it specifically recommending them. I dont know where you are but I bought 10Aa and 4aaa with a charger for 50bucks on costco site.
Glad I could help


----------



## AaronG (Oct 6, 2012)

ryguy24000 said:


> http://www.spark-light.com/Products.aspx?ProductID=23
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?325559-Spark-SD52-Mini-Review



Thanks for the links. The spark looks like a very interesting light. The screw in lens and magnet setup are a nice addition. I'll probably stick with the zebra for the light weight and no center strap. The spark would be awesome for caving or trail walking.

Does it look like you could do an easy emitter swap on the spark? That would be a huge selling factor. I'm jealous every time I see a nitecore D10 outfitted with the next great emitter.


----------



## jayflash (Oct 15, 2012)

Good info here. I'm another sparky looking to upgrade my head lamp choices. Waaay back I used a Stream Light 4AA Dual Task? flashlight which unhinged to become a headlight. Almost everyone teased me when I used it, but eventually came around asking to borrow it.

OT, but I'm having a hard time finding a better solution to my PT Surge which fits nicely into the flashlight loop on my leather pouch. Any suggestions? I prefer plastic for obvious reasons, but may have to compromise. The head of the light must be almost 2" so it doesn't slip through the loop. You may prefer to reply in the thread I posted in the "Recommend Me" forum. Thanks.


----------



## claud_face (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey guys. I contacted zebra light and they told me the h602 is coming out December. I'm anxiously waiting


----------



## AaronG (Oct 25, 2012)

Just a heads up. Zebralight isn't great about releasing stuff when they say they will. Could be December, could be March :shakehead


----------



## Buckley (Oct 27, 2012)

Vario said:


> Hey
> Electrician here aswell. After much reading on here, I bought an h600 and a h502. Received them last week and been tring them everyday since. When I go outside to my garage or things along those lines, I grab the h600. At work, the h502 by far. The 600 keeps blinding me every time something shiny gets in front of me. Ducts panel, whatever. Maybe I should have bought the h600fw. The h600 power is unreal but I dont like it that much inside. The h502 is my new baby. I love it. When someone else is talking to me I just turn it upwards and it still lights up the room. I strongly suggest it. Downside is a pocket with a few spare batts is needed. I only use h1 and h2. Mostly h1. I get a bit less than an hour on an eneloop AA. I will for sure buy the h602 when it comes out.
> 
> For workh602 by far. I used it on rough in, panels, finishing... residential.



Thanks, Vario. I've been on the fence, but your post tipped the balance. My H502D should be here on Monday.


----------

